# Thanks to all the pros on here.



## jumperj (Sep 22, 2013)

A few months ago I bought my first 1911. It's a Rock 9mm Tactical. I love this pistol. For a new shooter, I'm getting 3 and 4 inch groups at 50 feet. That's outstanding for me. I own a BHP clone in 9mm and have never gotten groups that small with it, at that distance. My trouble was, I could only feed her (my 1911) ball ammo. She just would not cycle hollow points at all. After reading lots of posts on here, I decided to try what I was reading. After seeing that my HP's were jamming into the feed ramp, I went down to Wally World and bought me a can of wheel and mag polish and went to work on the feed ramp. After shooting 250 rounds yesterday without one jam, I think I can safely say, that's what my problem was. Thank you everyone for your expertise. I plan on learning more and more from you all.
:smt180http://www.handgunforum.net/images/smilies/yourock.gif


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and be sure to shoot often, be safe and have fun.

You can over do the polishing on the feed ramp, so keeping it clean should be all you need now.


----------



## jumperj (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm done with polishing. Shoots good as is. I don't want to change the profile or angle of the feed ramp. And I field strip and clean when needed.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Glad to hear that you polishing the feed ramp did the job.

But keep in mind, that changing HP brands can also resolve a feeding issue or problem.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Polishing the feed ramp is one of those things you have to be really careful about. Sometimes it helps; and sometimes it doesn't; AND it ain't all that hard to overdo. The other thing you have to watch out for is bullet profile. Some bullets have too short an ogive (especially JHP designs) and, then, you can experience both rim lock or other feeding problems. (The solution could be as simple as purchasing a different brand of cartridges!)


----------



## jumperj (Sep 22, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Glad to hear that you polishing the feed ramp did the job.
> 
> But keep in mind, that changing HP brands can also resolve a feeding issue or problem.


Tried 3 different HP's before polishing. Now they go through it. I just ordered Federal Hyda-shoks and Federal Personal Defense to see how they run. Not planning to polish anymore. Seeing a mirror finish is enough for me.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just got my first 1911 as well, glad your rock island is solid.


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

I also have one of those Rock Island 9mm Tacticals, and I love it -- it runs great and is astonishingly accurate for the price.


----------

